# keeping pet spider's



## intoxicated88 (May 8, 2012)

hey guys im just wondering i live in nsw would i need a license to keep a pet spider like a huntman or terrantulla...? 
and since its so hot were i live would i need a heat matt for it thanks....


----------



## Snake-Supplies (May 8, 2012)

Spiders creep me out.


----------



## sammy09 (May 8, 2012)

no license required and unfortunately in NSW it is legal to catch from the wild
But like reptiles exotics are illegal


----------



## Manda1032 (May 8, 2012)

In QLD you need a permit to collect from wild only


----------



## Snake-Supplies (May 8, 2012)

sammy09 said:


> no license required and unfortunately in NSW it is legal to catch from the wild
> But like reptiles exotics are illegal



Huh??

Not all Tarantulas are exotic.

Still don't recommend keeping one... THEY HAVE 8 LEGS!!


----------



## intoxicated88 (May 8, 2012)

no i will probly get the spider from a local pet store is that legal?


----------



## Snake-Supplies (May 8, 2012)

I'd assume so.


----------



## sammy09 (May 8, 2012)

they would be native if they are being sold in a pet shop
and Joshua Atherrton
Australia only has old world/bird eating tarantulas which are more aggressive then the tarantulas found overseas which generally flick hairs that make you itchy as a first line of defence also tarantulas found overseas have a far greater range of colours and sizes.


----------



## Justdragons (May 8, 2012)

is it common to see people keeping exotic spiders? im sure somebody told me they had a red knee t.


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (May 9, 2012)

I am interested at trying my hands to this aracnid hobby. Are there many out there that do this? I am guessing so with a bit of google research.
It sounds very interesting & if anyone has some more info with like minded people & forums please give me a PM.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## intoxicated88 (May 9, 2012)

hey mate yeah google done the trick for me so did a bit of youtube i already have a small spider enclosure set up plus were i live on the gold coast you dont really need a heat source for a spider as it is usually hot plus there fun to watch eat and go about there daily lives haha plus dont be scared to hold them


----------



## Snake-Supplies (May 10, 2012)

...ok


----------



## Nathan_T (May 10, 2012)

I keep some tarantulas. I have a goliath, sarina and black. If you're getting into the hobby, I'd recommend: 
The Green Scorpion
Australian Invertebrate Forum

While I don't normally advertise other forums, the invert forum has an active for sale section. Also, the green scorpion is one of the largest breeders in Australia and their livestock is half the price of a pet store if that. They also have extremely detailed care sheets. 

Also beware of buying from pet stores, most of the time they're not even able to identify species. They're just labelled as "desert tarantula" or "rainforest tarantula" if you're lucky


----------



## Goth-Girl (May 10, 2012)

OMG can't deal with the 8 legged creepy crawlies..get it off me!!!get it off me!!!ahhhh!!ahhhh


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (May 10, 2012)

Thanks for the info.
Cheers
Ian


----------



## thomasssss (May 10, 2012)

some one on this site was selling golden orb spiders a few months back , its the only add for spiders ive ever seen , i always come across them when i ride my motorbike through the bush sometimes their webs are so big that you just cant avoid them and theres no slowing down because you don't see them until the last second my mate got bitten by one just below his eye and it went all swollen and red


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 10, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> some one on this site was selling golden orb spiders a few months back , its the only add for spiders ive ever seen , i always come across them when i ride my motorbike through the bush sometimes their webs are so big that you just cant avoid them and theres no slowing down because you don't see them until the last second my mate got bitten by one just below his eye and it went all swollen and red




i think it was Kreps?


----------



## thomasssss (May 10, 2012)

not sure i cant find the add now but that name does ring a bell but not certain


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jun 12, 2012)

Do people trust tarantula's and Scorp's from pet shops? I went into one not that long ago and there were five dead ones 
Also went into a different shop about 6 months ago, 2 dead T's  Thought it might of just been an old shed but realised they were the actual T, sad stuff.


----------



## bk201 (Jun 12, 2012)

Inverts are worse than reptiles in pet shops, unfortunately pet shops are completely clueless how to look after them like most other animals they sell.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jun 12, 2012)

bk201 said:


> Inverts are worse than reptiles in pet shops, unfortunately pet shops are completely clueless how to look after them like most other animals they sell.



Yeah thats true, there is one shop here that seems to look after their inverts pretty well, I always see crickets in the enclosures and the animals are sometimes active.


----------



## dedseayak (Jun 18, 2012)

I can't even handle going near the tarantulas in the local pet shop!

Sad thing is though, I'm fairly certain that they are the same little spidey dudes in the same small plastic containers that have been there for 6-12 months.. Same with the 2 x Stimsons they have ... rarely get held, and are still only feeding on small pinky mice..


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jun 19, 2012)

dedseayak said:


> I can't even handle going near the tarantulas in the local pet shop!
> 
> Sad thing is though, I'm fairly certain that they are the same little spidey dudes in the same small plastic containers that have been there for 6-12 months.. Same with the 2 x Stimsons they have ... rarely get held, and are still only feeding on small pinky mice..



Thats horrible, poor Stimmies


----------



## Martin_T (Jun 29, 2012)

They are great pets and if you need heat for them or not all depends on the species you get but what ever you do don't use a heat mat, tarantulas burrow to get away from the heat and aren't smart enough to realize that the deeper they go the hotter they get when using a heat mat. Just use a heat bulb and make sure they have plenty of borrowing space to escape the heat. Make sure you read as much as you can on the specimen you hope to get before purchasing it.


----------



## dihsmaj (Jun 29, 2012)

JoshuaAtherton said:


> Spiders creep me out.


People creep me out.


----------



## Scarred (Jun 29, 2012)

I've kept all my tarantulas and scorpions in Sydney without heating, you should be fine.

You don't need a license in NSW, and you can collect whatever, provided it's not from national parks etc.

Pet shop animals are fine, however, you cannot trust the species names they give you, as the chances of them knowing exactly what species they are keeping is virtually nil.
I would buy through forums, as you'll get a better selection, a much better chance of knowing what it is that you have.

Buy an adult female, not a sling, adults are much hardier and have a lot more tolerance for newbie mistakes, the slings have a high mortality rate to start with and are quite slow growing. 
Adult males will give you about a year from maturity before dying, whereas females will give you about 15.


----------

